# Funny sayings on baby clothes



## brownhairedmom

What are some of the funny things you've seen written on baby clothes? I saw one the other day that said Babies Are The New Black and I thought that was kind of funny.


----------



## Ema

I have a baby grow that says

Party

Where:my Crib

When:every night 2am

Bring a Bottle

I thought it was funny. Also i bought socks that had one for the dad which said pint and the baby's Half Pint. lol 

And my OH Bought a baby grow that say's

Mum taught me ABC
Dad taught me LFC (Which is a football team in UK) xxx


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

I have a bib that says 'Just out after 9 months inside' xXx


----------



## Ema

Nikkinoonoo said:


> I have a bib that says 'Just out after 9 months inside' xXx

:rofl: thats class x


----------



## Gems

I have a baby grow that i bought for the OH which says ''my daddy is a dishy daddy'' !!


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

There's some great ones on ebay :) I did see one somewhere that said 'Don't look at me it was the dog' I liked that one too xXx


----------



## leedsforever

my sister saw a baby in a baby grow that said 

"Why didnt my mummy just give daddy a blow job!!"

I thought this was abit OTT and distateful tbh!!!


----------



## Vickie

My niece bought me one that says "Party at my crib 2 A.M."


----------



## Ell.Bishh

leedsforever said:


> my sister saw a baby in a baby grow that said
> 
> "Why didnt my mummy just give daddy a blow job!!"
> 
> I thought this was abit OTT and distateful tbh!!!


:rofl: !!

I thought the one I was going to post was bad until I read this haha!
On a trip down to London I saw a whole range of humourous baby grows in a shop and one said "My mummy is a MILF" which I thought was cute but stil abit OTT...
My friend said I shoudl have bought one for Alex (at the time I was pregnant)...I glared lol. 
xxx


----------



## Mynxie

I have some stuff...

"always ready for a cuddle with daddy"
"mummy gives the bestest cuddles"
"mummy says I was worth the wait"


----------



## greenkat

I've seen a few, me and my OH like that sort of stuff so I've been looking for good ones: 

'I'm cute, mummy's cute.... daddy's lucky.' Lol. 

'I heart boobies.'

'Lenfant terrible.'

'Spit on that tissue and I'll call social services.'

'Be nice. Don't forget who chooses your nursing home.'

Lol.


----------



## Deise

The very first onesie that i got says "Bald is Beautiful" (my OH is bald!!)

And my favorite, "Someday, I'll demand a pony" (we both work with racehorses!)


----------



## PitBullMommy

I have one that says, "Don't laugh; Daddy did my hair".


----------



## brownhairedmom

PitBullMommy said:


> I have one that says, "Don't laugh; Daddy did my hair".


haha that's funny. I was looking at some online and I saw one that says "Cause that's how I roll" with a geometric shaped stroller haha. It was cute.


----------



## Vickie

PitBullMommy said:


> I have one that says, "Don't laugh; Daddy did my hair".

I need this! :rofl:


----------



## clairebear

i have a baby gro that says 'my mum made me wear this'


----------



## PitBullMommy

LOL, just found one that says, "I made a twosie in my onesie"


----------



## Linzi

I have a tshirt for my little man that says 'Lock Up Your Daughters'.

We also have a baby grow (18-24mnths though) that says 'Iron Maiden - The Pooper' which we thought was ace.

And another one that says 'I'm kind of a big deal' like off Anchorman. 

xxx


----------



## nikky0907

:rofl:Oh,I love those.

I was also looking for those funny onesies and I found a great baby store,they sell tons of it:

Does this diaper make my butt look big?

Have your nanny call my nanny

My cute face keeps me out of trouble

50% dad + 50% mom = 100% cuteness

And one to indulge my ego:

If you think I'm pretty,you should see my mommy :cloud9:


----------



## Uvlollypop

'i only cry when ugly people hold me'

'santas not real but you cant read so its ok'

ha!


----------



## AppleBlossom

I got a david and goliath vest when I was in Covent Garden that says "I'm with the MILF" Everyone's like, that's terrible! But it's only a vest so it will be under her clothes anyway

There were loads of others, another good one I saw but didn't get was "I only cry when ugly people hold me."

hehe


----------



## Ell.Bishh

bexy_22 said:


> I got a david and goliath vest when I was in Covent Garden that says "I'm with the MILF" Everyone's like, that's terrible! But it's only a vest so it will be under her clothes anyway
> 
> There were loads of others, another good one I saw but didn't get was "I only cry when ugly people hold me."
> 
> hehe

Yepp I saw that one, the "im with the milf " one, same place as i saw "my mummy's a milf", would have put the place but i didnt know if you were allowed incade of adverising etc haha I think they're hilarious tbh, but the my mummys a milf one was just too OTT for me lol...plus I cant imagine the glares my mother and grandma would have given me if i'd have bought it 

xx


----------



## wantababybump

PitBullMommy said:


> LOL, just found one that says, "I made a twosie in my onesie"

I love this one!! <3


----------



## Ratty

I got one the other day which I thought was really cute

A warning sign and below it says "I'm not sleeping, just recharging.

Also got "Don't wake me, I'll wake you".

And then sadly my OH ordered the following 3 not so cute bibs from the UK

"I eat, sleep and dribble SPURS"
"I love spurs"
50% cute, 50% superstar = 100% Spurs fan".

For those of you in the UK you will understand this. I'm a huge Arsenal fan so the thought of my LO wearing anything to do with Tottenham revolts me. I've already told my OH that he may only use them when I'm not around. I do however find the thought of our LO throwing up on the spurs bibs quite amusing


----------



## Pyrrhic

I've seen one that says:

"Mummy said she just wanted a backrub"

:rofl:


----------



## ANGYPANGY

i saw this one:
"nice legs but i'm a boob man myself: 100% breastfeed"


----------



## lily24

I bought some sleep suits from mothercare that say

'mummy makes me smile'
'daddy is my hero' - i thought that was cute!


----------



## BeckyBoo

"Don't laugh, he's my dad"
"Wipe my butt sucker!"

See "Pint" and "Half pint" t-shirts lol.

https://www.nappyhead.co.uk/acatalog/More_Romper_Suits_This_Way.html

Loads there.


----------



## jocatolo

i'm ordering a babygrow that says I ONLY CRY WHEN UGLY PEOPLE HOLD ME :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## mugzy

rafwife said:


> I've seen one that says:
> 
> "Mummy said she just wanted a backrub"
> 
> :rofl:

:rofl: My friend was given one that says "All Daddy wanted was a blowjob". She's never used it though


----------



## kookie

i have 
Dont wake me i'll make you.

Party at my crib 2 am one.

pimp my pram.

my daddy's cars faster than yours.

chicks dig me.


----------



## marley2580

I've got a keyring that says 

Mummy's milk is better than milk from just any old cow


----------



## kookie

marley2580 said:


> I've got a keyring that says
> 
> Mummy's milk is better than milk from just any old cow

:rofl: thats a good one.


----------



## Linzi

marley2580 said:


> I've got a keyring that says
> 
> Mummy's milk is better than milk from just any old cow

I love it! :rofl:

xxx


----------



## jocatolo

I've just been to the baby show and there is a lady there who will put whatever you like on bib or baby clothes...so now i've just gotta think of a good line!


----------



## lulu0504

Ema said:


> And my OH Bought a baby grow that say's
> 
> Mum taught me ABC
> Dad taught me LFC (Which is a football team in UK) xxx

I *neeeeeeed* this so badly...where did you get it? my OH is die hard LFC and would love it!


----------



## Samantha675

I saw one that said 'one day I am going to get really trashed at Prom' 

A girlfriend gave me one that just says "scented"

I am going to make one up that says:
50% English
50% American
100% TEXAN


----------



## AquaDementia

I saw:

I party naked
Boob man
iPood
AB CD (as in the acdc the band logo)


----------



## BurtonBaby

I saw a really cute like wall hanging that said:

Party at my crib BYOB

Bring Your Own Bottle

thought that was cute lol


----------



## sunshine83

We have one on order which says "Mmmm Boobies" :)


----------



## aimee-lou

leedsforever said:


> my sister saw a baby in a baby grow that said
> 
> "Why didnt my mummy just give daddy a blow job!!"
> 
> I thought this was abit OTT and distateful tbh!!!

I saw one a bit similar but I thought it was better put.. it said 

'All Mummy wanted was a back-rub.':rofl:


----------



## xBlackBeautyx

OMG they are soooo funny!


----------



## aimee-lou

My hubby has a thing about getting band-related items. I have a list of bands he needs me to buy items for but I said I would get the basics first (which are all taken care of). I have to find, The Beatles, Lynyrd Skynyrd, Johnny Cash, all sorts....and you can get them all which is even funnier!! 

I have bought a pack of sleepsuits that say 'My Daddy Rocks' and 'My Mummy is Yummy' too.


----------



## minnie83

I saw a t-shirt with Mr T on it saying "I ain't drinking no milk!"


----------



## lindypops

'If you think i'm cute you should see mummy'!


----------



## Bunnipowder

leedsforever said:


> my sister saw a baby in a baby grow that said
> 
> "Why didnt my mummy just give daddy a blow job!!"
> 
> I thought this was abit OTT and distateful tbh!!!

OMG :shock: I think my eyes would pop out of my head if I saw a baby wearing that :rofl:


----------



## steph1505

I got one that says 'Dude, your girlfriend keeps checking me out!' 

I absolutely have to have the 'I made a twosie in my onesie'!! :rofl::rofl:

Im off to search for it online!!


----------



## JayleighAnn

We've got:

I'm as yummy as my mummy 
My daddy is a dishy daddy


----------



## ellie

heheh
i saw one that said "if you think I'm cute you should see my dad" - almost bought it for my friend but thought better of it :)


----------



## Sarahkka

Has anyone seen the one with the classic Dirty Dancing quote:
"Nobody puts Baby in the corner"?
I almost got that one! :)


----------



## Decosta1228

As a martial artist fan - I've seen on that says

From the cradle to the cage


----------



## Oushka

My favourite was a onesie which read 'mines a bottle of house white'
:rofl: OH said he will get it for us, I love my wine... :)

Also, BA BY in the ac/dc style and My Daddy My Hero


----------



## Kim T

I have:
_'Lock up your daughters'_
_'Got wind'_
_'Id rather be naked'_
One which has the Mini logo on it that says _'Mini Pooper'_
One which has an iPod on it that says_ 'iPood'_


----------



## tasha41

I bought "Queen of the Crib" at the Square One Meet,

I also have "If U Think I'm Yummy U Should C My Mummy"...

and "I drink til I pass out".

I want the "iPood" onesie!!


----------



## Dukechick

We have a bib that says:

"What happens at Grandma's, stays at Grandma's" lol...


----------



## Kim T

tasha41 said:


> I want the "iPood" onesie!!

I got mine at Whistler... BUT im pretty sure that ive seen them on the internet.
Had a quick google and found an identical one but with pink writing, which would be perfect for Elyse... https://www.snugglebugz.ca/product.php?productid=17688&cat=0&page=1#tabs


----------



## amyblackstone

OMG sooo funny! :rofl:

I saw one that says "Baby's day out"


----------



## kitty_kitty

aimee-lou said:


> My hubby has a thing about getting band-related items. I have a list of bands he needs me to buy items for but I said I would get the basics first (which are all taken care of). I have to find, The Beatles, Lynyrd Skynyrd, Johnny Cash, all sorts....and you can get them all which is even funnier!!
> 
> I have bought a pack of sleepsuits that say 'My Daddy Rocks' and 'My Mummy is Yummy' too.

I got my OH a Run DMC (one of his favourite bands) t shirt for the baby from Amplified he loves it. Once the baby has worn it he will be frame it for his studio


----------



## aimee-lou

Hubby found this yesterday!

https://shop.cafepress.co.uk/baby

Also, he found a t-shirt that he is going to get if we have a girl....'Guns don't kill people, Dads with pretty daughters do!' :rofl:


----------



## Cara x

My OH saw this tshirt and had to have it despite the fact that its blue and we're on team yellow :roll: So I got him it as a gift for 'fathers day', it was only £1!

It has an arrow pointing upwards and says 'This way up'

He seems to find it hilarious :shrug:


----------



## mom-on-8/2009

i'm going to admit that i have the most horrible saying on a onsie
it has a horse and says "hung like daddy"
thought that would get some brownie points from hubby
rotfl


----------



## mom-on-8/2009

this thread made me want to search around and there's one that says
"no hair day"
rotfl


----------



## mom-on-8/2009

i also have one that says "sleep is for the weak"
and "party at my crib 2 a.m."


----------



## mom-on-8/2009

there's a "playground pimp" one, too
and one with a biohazard sign on it 
ones with baby personal ads on them
one that says "i don't need mistletoe" for xmas
"i am the treat" with candylike letters for treat for halloween or trick or treat night


----------



## mommy43

my daughter had one with my mum says when god made me he was showing off!


----------



## NewYearNewMe

I was looking the other day on the internet and the one's' I have come across are

What happens at Grandma's stays at Grandma's

Been Inside for 9 months.... out on parole

Mummy puts Daddy on the naughty step

zero to tantrum in less than 5 seconds

I drink until I pass out (with a picture of a baby's bottle)

I still live with my parents

:rofl:


----------



## Rachiebaby24

i have vests that say "I have a drinking problem" and "I only cry when ugly people hold me" and i have a t shirt saying "mines a bottle of house white" and a bib saying "Hittin' the bottle"


----------



## Reedy

I cant seem to find any on Ebay x what do you type in????


----------



## Ninajewel

aimee-lou said:


> Hubby found this yesterday!
> 
> https://shop.cafepress.co.uk/baby
> 
> Also, he found a t-shirt that he is going to get if we have a girl....'Guns don't kill people, Dads with pretty daughters do!' :rofl:

Oh my god, the one that says "Hi. I'm new here" just made me well up, god I'm hormonal!!! :cry::rofl: Might have to get that one, or at least be a cheapskate and print my own!!! :blush:


----------



## lesleyann

These are all ones i have 

" Daddys my hero (because his big and strong) "
" Mummys little action man"
" Cool dude just like my dad "
" Boss of the house"
" I Love milk, toys and mummy"
" little boys like to make noise! and lots of it"
" Little man big noise"
" I Love Daddy "
" I Love mummy"
" apple of your eye"
" Boundle of joy"
" 50% good" onthe front and "50% bad" on the back and i have it the other way around
"Give me a break im just learning" with a picture of an L plate


There the ones i remember without going to look :rofl:


----------



## MommaBunni

I bought one, it doesn't say anything, but it's so cute!

It's a blue onsie and on the backside, on his fanny, is a bear face....

Get it, it's his BEAR (bare) BOTTOM!

Oh, I just love it!


----------



## genkigemini

A good friend in Australia just sent me a newborn onesie that says 

"Just did 9 months inside"

Made me laugh. :-D


----------



## amylw1

i have loads - 

why am i going to bed its mummy whose tired
50% mummy, 50% daddy, 100% cute
when the going gets tough i go to grandmas house
hows my crawling ring......... (loads of numbers cant remember them though)
little bro (and the older 2 have big bro!)
i'm a hug waiting to happen
99% adorable, 1% little monster
bank of mum and dad - worth every penny (has a fake credit card on it)
looks, charm, wit i get them all from my dad
watch out monster about (pic of monster on it)
cheeky little monkey (has monkey on it)
my mummy is the boss BUT dont tell daddy
100% mischief guaranteed
guaranteed trouble
what are you looking at? (has dinosaur on it)

yep - i have loads i think they are really cute BUT i draw the line at those that are rude/or imply adult stuff. this lot are spread from tiny/newborn upto 6months!


----------



## codegirl

I have one that says "Instructions Not Included"


----------



## special_kala

i got my OH one that says "i love boobs just like my dad " but now were having a girl its not quite appropriate lol


----------



## MeggieMoo88

"That's it, i'm going to Grandma's / Be nice or i'm going to Grandma's" 
"I have a drinking problem, 2 boobies, 1 mouth" < loove that lol!!


----------



## vinnypeanut

I bought one saying "to hell with milk and cookies....give me titties and beer"

i know its adult stuff but it isnt as if they understand! Plus its a vest so not everyone will see it...only choice people!


----------



## lindypops

Do you think I was born yesterday?


----------



## Jelly_Tot

I have a blue vest for aiden that has a bottle on the front and says "binge drinker just like mummy" loool


----------



## lucilou

I got 2 that I thought were quite fun when I was on holiday in the US recently...

I'll sleep when I'm good and ready

a rockstar is born (it's bright blue but if we have a girl, we hope she'll want to be a rock star anyway!)

my hubby always says we should get/make one that says 'Who's the daddy?' but I think (hope) he's joking...


----------



## MissRhead

Ive got a little onsie that says 'My daddys a soldier, whats yours?' 
And one that says i have a yummy mummy :rofl: 
Oh and also got a maternity t-shirt to wear when i pick Oh up from the airport saying 'My boyfriend left me this presant before he deployed' weather i get the guts to wear it or not is a diffrent matter :rofl: xxx


----------



## Nugget

Ive got one that says
"I rock out to Kiss with my Daddy"
its soooo cool!


----------



## Tia

aimee-lou said:


> Hubby found this yesterday!
> 
> https://shop.cafepress.co.uk/baby
> 
> Also, he found a t-shirt that he is going to get if we have a girl....'Guns don't kill people, Dads with pretty daughters do!' :rofl:

There are some crackers on that website!! LOL


----------



## Sakura-chan

I live in Japan and baby stuff here has lots of random English (and French too) sayings on it that are almost inevitably grammatically incorrect so I try to stay away from them.

Baby is going to have a hard enough time mastering English without wearing clothes that have wrong ENGRISH on them.

If I see some when I go shopping this weekend I will write them down.


----------



## SummerStars

We were looking around for stuff to humour our parents, and found...

"I drink til I pass out, just like my Grandad"

and..

"That's it! I'm off to Grandmas."


----------



## cherikey

rafwife said:


> I've seen one that says:
> 
> "Mummy said she just wanted a backrub"
> 
> :rofl:

This is brilliant!


----------



## Christine1993

Ive got one that says ' Make mines a pint!' then a bottle beside it saying milk lol


----------



## Ju_bubbs

I had a little t-shirt for my eldest that said

"when the going gets tough, I'm off to grandma's!"


----------



## cyclura

I actually make personalised babygrows and I made 2 which I love, my LO used to wear them both alot when she was crawling :haha:

she had the biohazard one (which nearly every baby I know has now :haha: ) https://www.misi.co.uk/gifts/40538/babygro/Sleepsuit_BIOHAZARD.html

and the "does this nappy make my butt look big https://www.misi.co.uk/gifts/39535/Babygro/_Sleepsuit_*does_this_nappy_make_my_butt_look_big*.html

(sorry only place I have pictures of them on this PC)


----------



## Agiboma

I got too of them 
"mommy's little B.F.F"
"I call the shots around here"


----------



## tina_h75

I got one saying ' my granny smells of gin' - although mil was not too impressed with this.


----------



## terri21

aww all of these are cool, some really funny ones x


----------



## Dragonfly

I have just ordered a breastfeeding one that says "I'm a tit man" for William. I bet my mum gets offended hehe.


----------



## flubdub

leedsforever said:


> my sister saw a baby in a baby grow that said
> 
> "Why didnt my mummy just give daddy a blow job!!"
> 
> I thought this was abit OTT and distateful tbh!!!

Eurgh! Who would put something like that on a baby?? Who would _make_ it??!!!


----------



## flubdub

F.B.I
Farts. Burps. Insomnia.

:rofl:
https://www.nappyhead.co.uk/acatalog/Funky-slogan-baby-clothes.html


----------



## MommyGrim

I got the onesie for my LO! I couldn't help but buy it!:haha:



I just took a pic of the bib for laughs!


----------



## flubdub

tina_h75 said:


> I got one saying ' my granny smells of gin' - although mil was not too impressed with this.

:rofl: That is soooo my mum!!!


----------



## zzypeg

leedsforever said:


> my sister saw a baby in a baby grow that said
> 
> "Why didnt my mummy just give daddy a blow job!!"
> 
> I thought this was abit OTT and distateful tbh!!!

oh no that;s just plain tacky!! sorry to anyone who owns such an item![-X.


----------



## pichi

this one is suited to my OH:

"daddy says i can't date till i'm 30" 

other ones i've seen -

"don't laugh but he's my dad"


----------



## Trying4ababy

Saw a onesie that said " I survived natural childbirth and all I got was this lousy onesie"

And a tshirt that said "Why is everyone always so tired around here?"

Tshirt "Don't blame me my daddy dresses me"


----------



## Charlii Lou

Me and my OH are getting a babygrow that says 'i love my boobies just like my dad' :haha:haha i loved it!


----------



## MissMegs

:blush:I haven't read all the comments so not sure if this has aleady been mentioned. I thought it was kind of funny but also totally inapproriate - and to top it off the person who had their baby wearing this baby-gro is sooooo straight laced, she's how I always imagine Vicars' wives to be lol. Anyway, this baby-gro said:

"and all my daddy wanted was a blow job" :blush:

I haven't seen this anywhere here, I was in NZ at the time


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Just came acorss a babyrow on ebay that says

'dont look at me, that smell is grandad" :haha:


----------



## SisterRose

I really want one I saw that said "Momma aint raisin' no fool" Mr.T style!

Also liked the "party in my crib..." one that you've mentioned

My OH loves Penguins so I got a onesie that says "My Daddy is cool as a Penguin"

For the geeks among us - I wanted to get this one(My OH is a programmer)
"#include <stdio.h>
main()
{
Printf ("Hello World!\n") ;
{"

I also giggled at "I drink therefore I am" :haha:


----------



## Bambi1985

I've just seen one saying "I was daddy's fastest little swimmer" :haha:


----------



## Jody R

I saw one with a lot of little arrows on it and a picture of some prison bars. 

It said "I've been inside for nine months" on it. :haha:


----------



## Jody R

I forgot, we have bibs that say "I see big people" and "The dog did it" too.


----------



## Charlii Lou

Ju_bubbs said:


> Just came acorss a babyrow on ebay that says
> 
> 'dont look at me, that smell is grandad" :haha:


Oooo i want that one! Gonna have to try and find it tho! ahh


----------



## emmylou209

ive got 1 saying ''if im not sleeping nobaody is!!''


----------



## terri21

flubdub said:


> F.B.I
> Farts. Burps. Insomnia.
> 
> :rofl:
> https://www.nappyhead.co.uk/acatalog/Funky-slogan-baby-clothes.html

:rofl:


----------



## MommyGrim

emmylou209 said:


> ive got 1 saying ''if im not sleeping nobaody is!!''

XD! I love that! :haha:


----------



## ShanandBoc

I have a suit that says

'warning! contents leak under pressure'

:D


----------



## isolabella

I got a pack of vests from Sainsbury's with different sayings on. Worth the wait, I have the best Mummy in the World, I have the best Daddy in the World, I can make you smile, the best things come in small packages, Hugs and kisses available on request and could I be any cuter?


----------



## ellie

i've got one that says 'psycho babble' (well we are both psychologists so praps only funny to us :haha: )


----------



## aurora

I got one that says "Daddy, I want a pony!"

Which was a must have, since I have a horse and of courseee she needs a pony. lol


----------



## Ju_bubbs

I bought a lil vest (onsie for you US ladies) on ebay that says instructions not included :haha:


----------



## sjb1985

I have just managed to find one saying 'My Daddy drives a Scooby' which my OH will love as he loves that damn car more than anything!! and another which i couldnt resist getting saying 'All Mummy wanted was a backrub'!


----------



## Lottie86

I have just ordered a *"I ain't drinking no milk"* tshirt. There are hundreds of bottle/booby tshirts which I have never been able to get as Findlay is tube fed so this one couldn't be more perfect for a baby/toddler who has nothing orally!!! :happydance:


----------



## InvisibleRain

Uvlollypop said:


> '
> 
> 'santas not real but you cant read so its ok'
> 
> ha!



:rofl: :rofl: Love it! ahaha


----------



## abarker6

For all you brestfeeding mamas there is a bib that says "Pleas excuse my nipple breath"


----------



## HanKi x

Couldnt help but post
I have onsie that says

"My finger might be small but Daddy is still wrapped all around it"
"What happens in Granmas stays in Granmas"
and
"The World does revolve around me!"
Theres loads more just cant remember any more at the min


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

We have the iPoo'd one, made DH and I both laugh out loud. I want one that says Boob Man (just like Daddy). 

This thread made my day.


----------



## kiwimama

Ones I had were:
"Does this nappy make my butt look big?" and "Sleep is for the Weak"
Ones I seen were:
"I'm a tits man" "Cooler than your average baby" "I'm up to something" "It was the dog"
Ones I've seen that I think are just distasteful:
"I'm living proof my mum is easy" and "They shake me" <-- honestly who would put their kid in something like this and what kind of company would put their name to making and stocking them!?!?


----------



## LoveAlways,

I saw one that didn't have writing on it, but rather a picture of some really muscular, 6-pack abs so when the baby was in the onesie, it looked like he had the abs x)


----------



## MommyGrim

kiwimama said:


> Ones I had were:
> "Does this nappy make my butt look big?" and *"Sleep is for the Weak"*
> Ones I seen were:
> "I'm a tits man" "Cooler than your average baby" "I'm up to something" "It was the dog"
> Ones I've seen that I think are just distasteful:
> "I'm living proof my mum is easy" and "They shake me" <-- honestly who would put their kid in something like this and what kind of company would put their name to making and stocking them!?!?

Before I got pregnant that's what I used to tell everyone who asked why I was awake so late at night! :haha: I love it!!!


----------



## Racheldigger

A workmate of mine bought my LO a Motorhead vest with the slogan 'Everything Louder than Everything Else'. I also fancied an AC/DC one with the slogan 'For Those About To Rock..' with a picture of a cradle, and one with a picture of a motorbike and the caption 'The Future of Biking', but I saw them once on the internet and could never find them again. My mum saw a T-shirt in a charity shop with the slogan 'I get my milk from my mummy, not from any old cow', but didn't buy it because she thought I might not like it: I was bitterly disappointed! I also love the iPoo'd vest I've seen pictures here of somebody's baby wearing - is it Bekkiboo? - if you're reading this, where can I get one?


----------

